# Arthroscopic AC Joint Reconstruction



## sxcoder1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Surgeon used the scope but did make an incision over the clavicle as well and used a Dog Bone fixation system which he positioned under direct visualization and fluoroscopic visual guidance at the base of the clavicle.  Is this arthroscopically assisted and I must use 29999, or can I code this open 23550?  Thank you for any information!


----------



## AlanPechacek (Mar 13, 2017)

Based on the information in your query, but without having the Operative Report to read/review, I would say that his AC Joint Reconstruction was done open and under direct vision, particularly with the placement of his fixation to maintain his reconstruction.  He probable did some Arthroscopic Evaluation and Surgical treatment to the shoulder, but this part of the procedure appears to have been open, so I would go with the 23550, plus a Modifier (51 for Multiple Procedures probably being the best).

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------



## sxcoder1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for that information!


----------



## AlanPechacek (Mar 14, 2017)

sxcoder1 said:


> Thank you so much for that information!



You are welcome.  Glad to help.  Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------

